# Indiana Micro Championship



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

The track is bigger, the hobby shop has more and it is time...

Announcing the Indiana Micro Championship at Indy Slots South
Friday and Saturday, January 12th and 13th on the 32' * 65' carpet.

Pre-register now, the first 40 entrants have a reserved pit space. Event T-Shirts will be included if you register by December 30th. This years race will be on new super smooth carpet, with 4 on-road classes and 2 stadium carpet classes.

Feel free to fire away with any questions, comments, or even >GASP< sponsorship offers!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

do you have a web site?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Ahh, the flier attachment did not go through. Too big. E-mail me at [email protected] for a flier. Here's the main points:

Friday, January 12

5:00 Open Practice

7:00 Club Racing

Open practice after racing

Saturday, January 13

8-9:45 On-Road Practice

10:00-11:00 Stadium Practice

10:00 Registration Closes

11:15 Driver’s Meeting

11:30 3 rounds of qualifying heats begin



All Heats + B and lower mains are 5 minutes. A-mains are 8 minutes!

Winner of lower Mains bump to 10th starting position of higher main​ 
Trophies to top 3 of A-Mains, plaques to top 3 of lower mains ​ 

Entry Fee: $25 first class, $12 each additional class. All entrants registered by December 30th receive event T-shirt. Pit spaces reserved for first 40 entrants

To register on-line: send entry fee via paypal and entry form to [email protected]
To register by mail, send check and entry form to:
Indy Slots, 5135 S. Emerson Ave. Indianapolis, IN. 46327 



For more information call Indy Slots South at (317) 787-7568​ 
The Flyer has been attached w/ rules and entry form only. Everything else is on this post! ​


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sound interesting!!! We have a points race on the 14th maybe We can change that date and make a road trip.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Very cool! We'd love to have some of you guys come down! One of our regulars, David Lee, has been looking for more BRP racers!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Original post edited, 3 heats of qualifying instead of 2


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

4 cell brp cars?? am i reading that right??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

All of us in the Ohio area are set up to run 6 cell.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats what I see. If I rembmber they used to run on a small track. But now it sounds like they have a reg size track!!!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

We were under the impression you guys ran 4 cell. I will change that to 6 cell, no problem.

BRP class changed from 4 to 6 cell 2/3A NiMh


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

any pics of the track??


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll post some tomorrow afternoon/ evening.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What about hotels in the area?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah, here you go!

http://www.orbitz.com/App/ViewHotelSearchResults?OSC=FDKYkNz37A!474221450!183182116!7001!-1&retrieveParams=true&z=fe0f&r=2&z=fe11&r=4&lastPage=interstitial

The Super 8 Motel on Emerson is less than 1/2 a mile north on the same street.


----------



## slink (Oct 28, 2006)

marlborochippy said:


> any pics of the track??


A pic of the track wont mean much.The track changes often,I'm fairly sure the layout for this race will be a completely new layout.Something special just for this race.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I couldn't get pictures this weekend, but I'll have them by next Saturday. Yes, we change track set-up weekly, so it won't help much.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Body rule change for sedan class and a few track pics.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the pictures looks good.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Are these times posted AM or PM ? Sounds like fun and is around 3 hrs away.

Saturday, January 13

8-9:45 On-Road Practice

10:00-11:00 Stadium Practice

10:00 Registration Closes

11:15 Driver’s Meeting

11:30 3 rounds of qualifying heats begin


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

need to make a "box stock " class, pull it outta da box, and run it.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

DWBryan said:


> Are these times posted AM or PM ? Sounds like fun and is around 3 hrs away.


Definately AM. Thought I posted that, guess not.



general pedestr said:


> need to make a "box stock " class, pull it outta da box, and run it.


That's the second request for a box stock class. What type of car?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I picked up a flyer yesterday. I need to scan it into a .pdf and post it. If I remember correctly the slower class for 1/18 4wd is 4dr sedan/5cell/can't remember the motor. The track isn't too big or small now, but I haven't ran on-road there lately. I'm not against box-stock but that really limits speeds to the point off being very slow. Also, with the Micro RS4, you would have to run 4 AA's.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

mini-t box stock, only battery allowed would be a 5 cell losi pack...keep it even, and fun.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is a .gif of the flyer for this race and a link (http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/510/medium/Indiana_Micro_Championships.gif)


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

The sedan class is 5 cell and a venom fireball motor- believe me, it is quick.

If we have enough requests for a stock truck class, we'll see if we can fit it in.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I found a 4dr body so I can run the Micro Sedan class. The only 2 companies that I know of that make a 4dr sedan body are:
HPI Racing:
Imprezza 140mm (http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/7619.html)
Stratus 140mm (http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/7606.html)

Protoform:
Stratus 3.0 140mm/150mm (http://www.prolineracing.com/protoform/micro/1484/1484.html)
Mazda6 (http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGYD3&P=7)

Anyone know of any other bodies out there?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

After many requests, we have changed the body rule to allow any 2 or 4 door *production* based body for the sedan class. Hope this helps.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

That opens it up a bit . Might have to bring out the bug body.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks for the gif and link to the entry form, by the way.

Do you race oval at Slots? I don't know many LTO guys anymore. Seems like most quit after HTU closed up.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I race occasionally at Slots. Raced TC oval last weekend.


----------



## davidbrockman (Nov 16, 2006)

I am hopefully going to be racing the stadium class, if I can get that m18t off of Kevin Should be a blast, and lots of entrants


David


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

How Many Laps Are The Mini T And 18t Turning Without Jumps


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

one18thscalerac said:


> How Many Laps Are The Mini T And 18t Turning Without Jumps


Couldn't give you a number on that one. Our sedan class usually runs 25-30 laps a race, depending on track layout.


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

Will there be jumps for the Stadium classes? And also are you guys considering the Mini Inferno to be a mini? I know it's techically a 1:16 but I race with Lipo'd RC18's and they can really cook it on the track.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

i race on a track about the same size with a mini t 7.4v lipo and a mcallister stocker body i turn 24 laps weekly


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Stadium classes will have jumps. Any micro chassis is legal in this class, as they will all be open for battery and motor.


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

I turn 18 laps at kalamazoo with my mini t


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry none of us from the Clevland area can make it. Hope the event turns out good.

GO WAZZER !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

Bud!!!!! Sam Mudd saids to get out of the closet and come on over here and have some fun!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats a blast from the past !!!!!!!!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

So does that mean you'll be there, Moss?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No We have a big oval race here at Freddies hobbies in Ravenna Ohio.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

Brian,, only thing I have to run is the very 1st BRP, Sam Mudd sold at Autograph Raceworld.. and belive me, it's outdated!!!! might come out and check it out if I don't go to New Castle

Bud... Yep your right!!!! Blast from the Past!!!! Sam's running a 1/32 slot car track in Anderson and he's having a blast doing it.... Just thought I would bring back memories...LOL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

i drove 185miles to this race the track was less than half the size i normally race on but i had a blast i ran the unlimited class with a vendetta got with in the b-main after i broke till then i was 2nd and running down the leader nice race guys cant wiat to come down again thanks


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

went to it and watched...those BL cars r wwaaaayyyyyy too fast..lol also got to see the new scalpel up close...man is it nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

C'mon, Jerry. I'm sure you could of pulled some magic out of your sleeve. Try us again next year.

one18th, glad you enjoyed the race, come back anytime.

GP, your right, those cars are rockets on wheels. Bring a car with you next time

Full race report coming soon...


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

so when will there be a 1/18th oval champs hint hint


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Okay, people, here's our trophy finishers in the A-Mains. Congratulations to everyone who came out and thanks for your participation.

BRP-

1- Kurt Lechel
2. Time Waaso
3. Dave Cook

Micro Sedan Stock

1. Wesley Dennis
2. James Denmark
3. Mike Hull

Formula Truggy

1. Tim Mohr
2. Wesley Dennis
3. Jason Annis

1/18 Buggy

1. Kris Poloncak
2. Ron Trobaugh
3. Bob Swartz

1/18 Truck

1. Tim Mohr
2. Jason Annis
3. Robert Taber

Unlimited

1. Nick Smrt
2. Ron Trobaugh
3. Dan Louis


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

:dude: Would like to see a mini-monster class. Would LOVE to build the track. it'd be so u couldnt get a setup for it. sand pit+mud hole+car crush+ high jumps+?? OH thats only on the first lap too. and ya'd have 5 laps to do in it. THAT sounds like a FUN TRACK to me. Oh and did i mention it was on INDOOR CARPET too? And the best part.....5 at a time running. If ya didnt come away with a laughing smile, YOUR TOO SERIOUS.:jest:


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

You guys doing any racing during the summer at slots?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

1/10 dirt off road on Saturday afternnons, racing starts at 2
1/18 carpet stadium Saturday nights

try www.indyslots.com
or
(317) 787-7568


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info I may be heading down soon.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

im right behind you


----------

